
Show HN: Tesse, a new interactive search engine - liatesera
I&#x27;ve been working on a platform (tesse.io) that allows you to search global experts and connect with them via chat and video call. It works like an expert search engine, you can search by a keyword of skills or expertise and you get people as results. You can use it as a tool to search for someone that can help solving your issues, and you can also join as an expert if you are confident about your knowledge in a field (right now we have 3 fields, we will expand more soon), once you choose to be an expert you have a chance to earn money from sharing your knowledge and this&#x27;s like a flexible job for those who want to have extra income.
Tesse has the independent contact tools which to keep all of the transactions in extremely privacy, it has the simple interface and the payment system as well.
Tesse was launched a few days ago. Me and my team are still working on it to improve it more but what we need right now is reviews and amount of initial experts to stay on the platform so please help us by register as an expert (it&#x27;s free). We never spam and thank you in advance!
======
bryanrasmussen
The button says Join Expert Now, I guess should say Join Tesse Now; also you
say you support 3 fields now but it doesn't say what fields it is on the
front.

~~~
liatesera
Hi bryanrasmussen, thanks for your feedback. The fields we support are IT,
Business and Finance, Legal. You will find it when you manage your expert
profile.

------
anhnguyen2311
I see that it is just a beta launch for "experts". Anw, amazing and
interesting product! Wait for your official launch!

